# This might be the right place...



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

3 videos - Bottesini virtuoso bass solos. 
I've been busy lately learning some solo pieces. The plastic midi piano is always a pain but I have tried to either use less rubato or 'tamper' with the tempo tool in the midi file.

So, Here I am in my room infront of the webcam giving it bilio. Please tell me what you think. I'm not fishing for compliments, I'd like to hear some harsh stuff so I can improve on the work I've done so far.

1. Allegretto Capriccio
2. Elegy in D
3. Melodie in e minor

Thanks, 
Fergus.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

So I guess it's not....


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Make that four videos:

Gavotte

Ha!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I've only just found this today Fergus. Unfortunately I'm not at all the kind of listener who can be of value to you, because basically I'd be in awe just because you know which way up to stand the instrument. My ignorance of playing technique is total.

So may I just say that I've listened to all three; that it was a pleasure to see you play, and to listen to the music (all of which is unfamiliar); that I particularly enjoyed the Elegy, which seemed to me to be played with feeling; and that I may well, after this, seek out a Bottesini CD somewhere, to get to know this kind of stuff better.

So your performances were good enough to do all this for me. Which information is of no actual use to _you_, but it allows me to say thank you.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I have no commentary, but I will be taking your beard.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Just listened to the gavotte. Having not done much (if any) listening to a bass played _tunefully_, like this, as a solo instrument, I find myself vaguely surprised by how pleasantly melodic it can be. I could easily imagine sitting over Afternoon Tea in the Pump Room at Bath, listening to this!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I see form Wikipedia that Bottesini was contemporaneously described as 'the Paganini of the double bass', and I would imagine that the pieces are a lot harder than you make it look. Actually, the _Allegretto capriccioso _does look difficult! I think you have very successfully overcome my usual reservations when listening to solo double bass - that, in any octave above the lowest couple, the tone quality is watery, the intonation insecure at best, and the whole concept rather unconvincing: why wouldn't one use a cello? However, you have made an excellent case for the instrument as a soloist - perhaps aided by judicious choice of repertoire and instrument? Does the five string instrument have advantages?

Listening to your movements from the Bach suite on your Youtube channel, I felt that, again, you make an excellent case for the instrument. I don't know whether it was me, but I sensed slight lapses of intonation in the _Allemande _- presumably the problem is always going to be that, if you play music within the cello's tessitura, your left hand is going to be moving about far more than a cellist's would in the same music.

All in all, though, like Elgarian, Bottesini and the double bass are closed books to me. I can only wonder at your talent! (And, it was good to hear the Bach because, freed from the tyranny of a computer generated piano, your expressivity was able to play unrestrained).

Do you play anything more contemporary?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Thanks very very much for all those comments! The 5 string bass is actually more cumbersome and sluggish than a bass with four strings. Also I'm not using special solo strings here but orchestral tuning. (Usually bassists tune the bass a tone higher while playing solos to get a brighter sound.) THe Bach was recorded at least a year ago and I've done a lot of work since then so they are a bit ropey and due dor renewal!

As for contemporary music I did learn PSY by Luciano Berio for an audition last year I might work that up for a youtube spot soon.

Thanks for the support, Elgarian I can alwas count on you for a good word!

Polednice, you can have my beard anytime!
Ha
Fergus


----------

